# advise please



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all, I have just joined sailnet as it seems to be the best site.
I need your help.
I am looking for a bargain boat (like everyone else) but I really do want to sail and have just passed my yachtmaster sail and power and all the other requirements like stcw , radio etc.
I would really like advise on the best place to start looking for a yacht and have been told to look in Trinidad ???? I think I would like to go for about a 38ft sloop but ?????
any help will be appreciated
thanks
Noel


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Sometimes the best place to look is your own back yard.

Where is yours??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi WouldaShoulda
My back yard is Cape Town, South Africa. The boats here seem to be overpriced. Where are you from?
After passing my exams with the RYA, I did two deliveries from Cape Town to Tortola in the Caribbean, to gain some sailing experience - it was fantastic. 
I first started looking at Ebay and actualy won a bid on a boat , only to find it was 'not as advertised!!!!' and nearly lost a bit of cash on a bucket. I want to do some blue water sailing so I would need a fairly good boat , even a partial fix-me-up would do as I am fairly handy but nothing too serious as I don't have any boat building experience.....yet.
Anyway , hope to hear from you again
cheers
Noel


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

The Land of Pleasant Living is Chesapeake Bay/Maryland USA.

I'm affraid I am not in your league when it comes to boatshopping advice!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

NAIT said:


> Hi all, I have just joined sailnet as it seems to be the best site.
> I need your help.
> I am looking for a bargain boat (like everyone else) but I really do want to sail and have just passed my yachtmaster sail and power and all the other requirements like stcw , radio etc.
> I would really like advise on the best place to start looking for a yacht and have been told to look in Trinidad ???? I think I would like to go for about a 38ft sloop but ?????
> ...


I would look in Florida and Texas. The Carribean/Mexico seems to have some good bargains, but there is a relatively small number of boats to choose from. I would fly there and spend time looking first hand as we found that many of the boats are certainly not as advertised.

If you cannot find the baot you are looking for in Fl or Texas, it may not exist. The US Dollar may still play to your favor too.

My opinions only.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi and thanks for the reply.
Florida does seem to come up a lot in any website advertising. Life is tough.... might just have to take a holiday in the sun and go see for myself.
thanks a ton
Noel


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey NAIT - welcome to SN, dude. You definitely sail in some happening seas! I'm looking forward to some serious BFS from you!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Smackdaddy. thanks for the reply but what are/is BFS ?


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet NAIT. Well done on your yachtmaster, and by the sounds of it getting some good experience. Best of luck with the boat hunting.

BFS = Big Freakin' Sails.....A Smackerism to denote Big, pushing the limits........sailing. There is a thread here started by Smack dedicated to BFS.


----------



## JDF (Jun 6, 2009)

*New to sailing*

I have been boating most of my adult life (power 20'-50', canoe and kayak). I found that I enjoyed myself more when on my kayak....no engine noise. Kayaks are great but have their limits so I thought sail boat. Took the step and bought a 21' Aquarius..great little boat..slow..but wonderful to learn on.
I single hand 95% of the time and love it. Already looking for a bigger boat.

JD 
Lower Chesapeake bay....Hampton Va


----------

